# فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه



## نصر الوعد الحق (25 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام اعلى اشرف الخلق اجمعين وبعد 

تبادلنا اطراف الحديث فى بعض النقاط انا والصديق ماى روك ومكرم وبعض الاساتذه وقاضنا الحوار الى موضوع له عدة نقاط جعلتنى استغرب من ردود الاساتذه فيها  وجئت هنا لكى اطرحها فى اطار شبهات 

1- فضلا عن  ادعاء ان المسيح هو الله او هو ابن الله قال المسيحيين نحن ابناء الله وتسائلت كيف ابناء الله كيف تعطى نفسك مرتبه ليس لك انت تاخذها وهى ان تقول انا ابن الله فكان الرد هو ان تعبير ابناء الله هو تعبير مجازى وحاولت احدى الاخوات شرح الموضوع لى فقالت (ان جارتها بتناديها بلفظ بنتى على سبيل المجاز ) نقول هذا مجاز بين بشر وبشر من جنس واحد وهو الجنس البشرى ولكن هل من الادب والاجلال مع الله ان اتجاوز واستخدم المجاز بين المخلوق والخالق ؟؟

2- كنت انصح احد الاخوه المسحين كان له سؤال لماذا خلق الله الناس وهو يعلم مسبقا ان كل هذا سيحدث فكنت اقول له ان الله خلق البشر للعباده وافاجأ بتصحيح من احد مشرفين المنتدى تصحيح غريب يقول ان الله خلقنا لنكون ابنائه وليس للعباده ثم تداخلت نفس الاخت السابقه وقالت ان الله ليس فى حاجه الى ان نعبده ؟؟

اكتفى بطرح هاتين النقطتين فقط الان على الاقل حتى لا نتوه  بين نقاط كثيره وهما يثيران شيئا فى غاية الاهميه ويظهران ما هو شكل التعامل مع الله فى الثقافه المسيحيه .... واعيدهم باختصار للمره الثانيه   1- كيف تزكون انفسكم وتقولون نحن ابناء الله   2- كيف ان الله لم يخلقكم للعباده بل لكى تكونوا ابناءه وانه ليس محتاج لعبادتكم 

برجاء ذكر نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ما تقول .....


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2008)

السؤال الأول ابجنا عليه و قلنا ان صفة ابناء و اولاد الله هي صفة العلاقة و ليست الأصل او الولادة, و هذه الصفة لم نُعطيها لأنفسنا بل الكتاب المقدس اعطاها لنا

السؤال الثاني, قلنا ان العبادة لا احد ينكرها, لكننا نرى ان للخليقة اهداف اسمى من العبادة فقط, فالله لا يحتاج للعبادة, اضافة الى ان ليس الجميع يعبدون الله, فلو كان هدف الله الرئيسي من الخلق لم يتحقق, فلماذا خلقنا اصلاً؟
لذلك نقول ان العبادة هي موجودة لا نزاع, لكنها ليست السبب الوحيد للخليقة

و بعدين؟


----------



## Fadie (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

*الكتاب هو من أوضح هذا:*

*θεον ουδεις εωρακεν πωποτε ο μονογενης υιος ο ων εις τον κολπον του πατρος εκεινος εξηγησατο*​ 
*(يو 1 : 18)*

*مونو جينيس هيوس , الإبن الوحيد الجنس*

*بنوتنا للآب هى بنوة تبنى , بنوة إيمان , بنوة محبة و طاعة. أما بنوة الإبن للآب فهى بنوة حقيقة لأنه خرج منه:*

*يو 8:42  فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت.لاني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني.*

*يو 16:27  لان الآب نفسه يحبكم لانكم قد احببتموني وآمنتم اني من عند الله خرجت.*

*يو 16:28  خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت الى العالم وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الآب*

*يو 16:30  الآن نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء ولست تحتاج ان يسألك احد.لهذا نؤمن انك من الله خرجت.*

*يو 17:8  لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.*


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طيب هاحط النقطه الثالثه قبل ان اعلق على الاجابات 

3- تشبيه القسيسين والرهبان بالله حين قالها اخوك الحانوتى فى الموضوع الاول الذى اغلق 
قال (عندما نظرت فى وجه البابا شنوده وكأنى رأيت وجه الرب يسوع) وسألت اخوتك فى الموضوع الثانى الذى اغلق ايضا واقر المقوله مكرم وصوت الرب وقالوا نعم هذا قول صحيح على سبيل المجاز كيف ذلك ؟


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> طيب هاحط النقطه الثالثه قبل ان اعلق على الاجابات
> 
> 3- تشبيه القسيسين والرهبان بالله حين قالها اخوك الحانوتى فى الموضوع الاول الذى اغلق
> قال (عندما نظرت فى وجه البابا شنوده وكأنى رأيت وجه الرب يسوع) وسألت اخوتك فى الموضوع الثانى الذى اغلق ايضا واقر المقوله مكرم وصوت الرب وقالوا نعم هذا قول صحيح على سبيل المجاز كيف ذلك ؟


 
النقاشات لا تُبنى على افعال البشر و تصرفاتهم, بل على النصوص و الادلة الكتابية
بذلك افعال الأشخاص هي ليست قياس و ليست مصدر للمناقشة
فتشبيه اي قديس او اي شخص بالله هو مرفوض و لا يوجد اي اصل كتابي او عقائدي له

الرجاء عدم القفز من نقطة الى اخرى دون انهاء التي قبلها
اسألتك اجبنا عليها, فماذا بعد هذا؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر
+++ نحن نؤمن بعقل الإنسان المفكر ولا نحجر عليه ، فلذلك نرحب بكل ما تقوله ، ولكنك -- أنت -- لن تستفيد إلاَّ إذا فكرت بتروٍ ، وليس بطريقة القفز هنا وهناك . 
+++ فما قلناه ، عن أن القديسين لهم رائحة المسيح الزكية ( 2كو2: 15 )، سبق وذكرنا معناه ، بأنهم يشبهونه فى الوداعة والقداسة والمحبة ... إلخ .
++++ ومن هو السيد المسيح ؟ هو -- كما سبقنا وذكرنا لسيادتك -- الله المتجسد . أى اللاهوت والناسوت فى إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل .
++++ فعندما نقول أن القديسين يشبهون المسيح ، فإننا نقصد الشخص الظاهر للعيان والذى يمكن التمثل به ومشابهته . + أى أننا نقصد الناسوت المنظور الذى يتحد به اللاهوت الغير منظور .
+++++ جيد أن سيادتك تفحص وتدقق ، ولكن من الأفضل -- أيضاً -- أن تتذكر ما سبق وقلناه .
+++++ والمناقشة ، مع أصحاب العقول المفكرة والفاحصة ، دائماً ما تكون ممتعة ، فأهلاً وسهلاً .


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / نصر
> +++ نحن نؤمن بعقل الإنسان المفكر ولا نحجر عليه ، فلذلك نرحب بكل ما تقوله ، ولكنك -- أنت -- لن تستفيد إلاَّ إذا فكرت بتروٍ ، وليس بطريقة القفز هنا وهناك .
> +++ فما قلناه ، عن أن القديسين لهم رائحة المسيح الزكية ( 2كو2: 15 )، سبق وذكرنا معناه ، بأنهم يشبهونه فى الوداعة والقداسة والمحبة ... إلخ .
> ++++ ومن هو السيد المسيح ؟ هو -- كما سبقنا وذكرنا لسيادتك -- الله المتجسد . أى اللاهوت والناسوت فى إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل .
> ...




شكرا لك يا مكرم على مجاملتك الرقيقه فانتك من الناس الذين احترمتهم هنا وانت ايضا انسان ذا عقل فاحص ومفكر .....
ولكن انا لم اقفز بين النقاط انا اضفت النقطه الثالثه قبل ما اعقب ده مش قفز كده الثلاث نقط اللى كنا بنتكلم فيهم اوك...
والان باذن الله سابدأ فى التعقيبات ...
ولكن اسمح لى بملحوظه بسيطه وانا لا اضمنها فى الثلاث نقاط ولكن اعلق عليها لكى يكون الحوار على اساس لازم دلوقتى نتفق على تعريف لله فى اللحظه دى انت بتقول انا اقصد الناسوت بما يعنى انك تقصد الجسد الذى حل فيه اللاهوت ... ولكن يجب ان ندرك ان التجسد غير قائم الان التجسد كان معجزه حسب تعبيركم اتحد فيها اللاهوت بالناسوت ثم جاء الصلب والفداء ..هذا اقوله فى وقتها اقول انى اقصد الناسوت وليس اللاهوت ولكن فى عصرنا هذا انا لم ادرك الناسوت حتى اشبه به .....اوك  انا مش بصدد مناقشتها ولا بطلب رد عليها ولكن حتى تكون التعريفات واضح اعتقد ان هذا ما تعتقده لو فى شىء تانى ابقى ادرجه فى شكل ملحوظه وفقط ..لنبدأ التعقيب الان 
وبرجاء ترك الحميه جانبا الان نحن نتواصل للوقوف على الحق وفقط


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my Rock قال:


> السؤال الثاني, قلنا ان العبادة لا احد ينكرها, لكننا نرى ان للخليقة اهداف اسمى من العبادة فقط, فالله لا يحتاج للعبادة, اضافة الى ان ليس الجميع يعبدون الله, فلو كان هدف الله الرئيسي من الخلق لم يتحقق, فلماذا خلقنا اصلاً؟
> لذلك نقول ان العبادة هي موجودة لا نزاع, لكنها ليست السبب الوحيد للخليقة
> 
> و بعدين؟





 لا العباده فرضت وقولت قبل الان النص التالى :-

لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء . ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل 18فإني الحق أقول لكم : إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل)متى 5: 17-18

اذا هنا المسيح يقول انه لم يأتى لتبديل شريعة من قبله فى اشاره لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام  بل ويشدد حين يقول (الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد ) ثم يشدد اكثر فيقول (او نقطه واحده من الناموسحتى يكون الكل )

 وهنا نص اخر :- 
لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي 4لاتصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق ، وما في الأرض من تحت ، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض 5لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن ، لأني أنا الرب إلهك إله غيور ، أفتقد ذنوب الآباء في الأبناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضي) الخروج 20: 3-5

اذا هذا نص يكمل ما سبق يكمله من زاوية امتداد التكليف بمقولة المسيح في شريعة موسى  يقول الله للناس  لا يكن لك اله اخرى ولا تصنع لك تمثال منحوتا ولا صوره .... كل هذه اوامر ونواهى للناس وانت ملزم بكل ما جاء فى ناموس موسى كما قال المسيح فى النص السابق  وقوله لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهن  نهى ايضا ..... واذا كان الله ينهى عن السجود والعباده لصنم او لغير الله   ويقول لان الرب الهك اله غيور غيور من الاشراك به اذا فالله الذى ينهى عن كل ذلك ... بما يعنى افراده وحده بهذه العباده وهذا السجود ....

اذا يتضح مما سبق ان العباده بأمر من الله ممتد من ناموس موسى الى ناموس عيسى او  كما تقول يسوع واتى فيها نصوص بالامر لا تفعل هذا ويفهم منه ان تفعل العكس وان تفرد الله بالعباده انا معك ان العباده محبه ولكن لا يجوز اخراجها من اطار الامر والنهى الى اطار ان العباده محبه وليست قهريه الالتزام بأوامر الله لا ينفى المحبه فى العباده والمحبه لا تنفى الالتزام بالامر والنهى والاقرار بالعبوديه ..............

هذا عن مسألة ان التكليف لم يكن قهرى او ملزم وانه عباره عن محبه فقط .....والان الى نقطه غيرها من باقى النقاط الثلاثه .........وسلامى للجميع


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> شكرا لك يا مكرم على مجاملتك الرقيقه فانتك من الناس الذين احترمتهم هنا وانت ايضا انسان ذا عقل فاحص ومفكر .....
> ولكن انا لم اقفز بين النقاط انا اضفت النقطه الثالثه قبل ما اعقب ده مش قفز كده الثلاث نقط اللى كنا بنتكلم فيهم اوك...
> والان باذن الله سابدأ فى التعقيبات ...
> ولكن اسمح لى بملحوظه بسيطه وانا لا اضمنها فى الثلاث نقاط ولكن اعلق عليها لكى يكون الحوار على اساس لازم دلوقتى نتفق على تعريف لله فى اللحظه دى انت بتقول انا اقصد الناسوت بما يعنى انك تقصد الجسد الذى حل فيه اللاهوت ... ولكن يجب ان ندرك ان التجسد غير قائم الان التجسد كان معجزه حسب تعبيركم اتحد فيها اللاهوت بالناسوت ثم جاء الصلب والفداء ..هذا اقوله فى وقتها اقول انى اقصد الناسوت وليس اللاهوت ولكن فى عصرنا هذا انا لم ادرك الناسوت حتى اشبه به .....اوك انا مش بصدد مناقشتها ولا بطلب رد عليها ولكن حتى تكون التعريفات واضح اعتقد ان هذا ما تعتقده لو فى شىء تانى ابقى ادرجه فى شكل ملحوظه وفقط ..لنبدأ التعقيب الان
> وبرجاء ترك الحميه جانبا الان نحن نتواصل للوقوف على الحق وفقط


 
الاخ نصر الوعد الحق
انت هنا تناقش في المسيحيات, و لا مجال ان تتكلم من خيالك و من خلفيتك
فمن قال اصلاً ان التجسد غير قائم الأن؟ هذا الكلام انت تأتي به من عندك و هو مردود عليه و لا علاقة له بالأيمان المسيحي
فأنتبه لما تقول مستقبلاً, فلا مجال لأن تذكر معلومات مغلوطة و تريد منا ان نناقشك بها
فالمحاور و المناقش يجب ان يكون مًلماً و لا يحتاج الى تصحيح بين الرد و الأخر, فأتمنى ان تنتبه!


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> لا العباده فرضت وقولت قبل الان النص التالى :-
> 
> لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء . ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل 18فإني الحق أقول لكم : إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل)متى 5: 17-18
> 
> ...


 
اولاً هذه اخر مرة تُفسر اي نص من الكتاب المقدس
المرة القادمة تضع التفاسير المعتمدة الموجودة على موقعنا و الا سنحذف ردك, فلا مجال و لا حق لك ان تُفسر نصوص كتابنا

ثانياً, لم يختلف احد على كون العبادة موجودة في العهد القديمة و مًستمرة
نحن لا نلغي العبادة, لكن نحن نقول ان العلاقة بيننا و بين الله ليس علاقة عبد بسيد, بل علاقة اب بأبن و هذا لا يلغي العبادة, فنحن نعبد الله و لا شك في ذلك

فلا اعرف من اين هذه الفكرة الغريبة, هل قال لك احد اننا لا نعبد الله مثلاً؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر
+++ شكراً لمجاملتك الرقيقة ، وبالنسبة لملحوظاتك ، بإسمح لى بتوضيح سريع :
1-- الناسوت -- المتحد به اللاهوت -- مات وقام جسداً ممجداً ، مثل أجساد القيامة ، وهو لم يتلاشى ، بل فى السماء ، مثلما أن القيام من الأموات سيعيشون فى السماء ، فإنه باكورة الراقدين القائمين من الأموات .
2-- الناسوت ( المتحد به الناسوت) نستطيع معرفة صفاته -- كالمحبة والوداعة والقداسة -- من المكتوب عنه فى الإنجيل ، وكذلك من سيرة القديسين المتمثلين فيه ، إذ أن الروح القدس يعطي المؤمنين الطائعين ، نعمة القدرة على التشبُّه والتمثــُّل بالصورة الصحيحة للسيد المسيح ( وهذه بالطبع نقطة جديدة وليس وقتها الآن ، ولذلك ذكرتها بإيجاز لحين إنهاء النقاط السابقة )
++++ ومهما فعلت ، فإنى أعلم بعجزى عن الإيفاء ، فليعطينا الإله الحق الحكيم ، فهماً ، لنعبر حسناً ، ولنفهم حسناً .


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

الاستاذ ماى روك هذا ليس تفسير انا كاتب النص كامل بالاحمر وبعدين قرأته واحده واحده تحت  حضرتك فسره انت ولو قرأتى ليه كلمه كلمه بتعتبرها تفسير هات تفسيرك 
وفى نقطه اللى انا معلق لمكرم عليها انا قولت انى مش بدرجها ضمن النقاط لانها مش فيهم لكن فى سطر واحد او سطرين اثبتلى ازاى التجسد قائم ولو قائم هل رايت انت الناسوت بنفسك لكى تشبه به قس او اى شخص اعتقد اننا متفقين على ان الناسوت اكتسب قدسيه من قدسيه اللهوت اللى تجسد فيه هل رأيت الناسوت بنفسك لتشبه به حتى لو تشبيه مجازى ؟؟ والنقطه دى بالتفصيل فى الرد القادم ........ سلامى للجميع


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> الاستاذ ماى روك هذا ليس تفسير انا كاتب النص كامل بالاحمر وبعدين قرأته واحده واحده تحت حضرتك فسره انت ولو قرأتى ليه كلمه كلمه بتعتبرها تفسير هات تفسيرك
> وفى نقطه اللى انا معلق لمكرم عليها انا قولت انى مش بدرجها ضمن النقاط لانها مش فيهم لكن فى سطر واحد او سطرين اثبتلى ازاى التجسد قائم ولو قائم هل رايت انت الناسوت بنفسك لكى تشبه به قس او اى شخص اعتقد اننا متفقين على ان الناسوت اكتسب قدسيه من قدسيه اللهوت اللى تجسد فيه هل رأيت الناسوت بنفسك لتشبه به حتى لو تشبيه مجازى ؟؟ والنقطه دى بالتفصيل فى الرد القادم ........ سلامى للجميع


 
لا اله الا المسيح

أسمع يا اخ نصر الوعد الحق

نحن لا نُحذب هذا الأسلوب
انت ذكرت النصوص و بدأت بشرح معناها و بدأت في التفسير في معنى النص و هذا هو مرفوض مرفوض مرفوض

اذا اردت الأستمرار بهذه الطريقة فقول من الأن لنغلق الموضوع و لا نُضيع وقتنا مع شخص لا يقبل ان يتبع قوانين الحوار

هذه اخر مرة تشرح بها نص او تحاول تفسير معناه

و الأن ان تقفز من سؤال لأخر

اسئلتك السابقة اجبنا عليها

و بعدين؟ ايه سؤالك؟


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> 
> أسمع يا اخ نصر الوعد الحق
> 
> ...



يا سيدى الفاضل هو النص محتاج انى افسره النص مفسر بعضه هو انا لما اكتب النص كامل باللون الاحمر واكتب السفر والاصحاح والاعداد وبعدين تحته مش لازم اقول انا جايب النص ليه ولا المشاركه احط فيها نص وخلاص واسيبها فاضيه انا مفسرتش بقول النص اهو والمسيح بيقول فيه انا مش جاى اهدم الناموس السابق مش النص بيقول كده بشكله الحرفى ؟؟
اعمل انا ايه ؟؟
وبعدين سؤالى هو سؤالى متغيرش ده احنا لحد  دلوقتى منقشناش غير نقطه واحده حتى مش عارفين نكملها انا مش فاهم فى ايه متناقشوا يا جماعه 
سؤالى هو سؤالى الاول ارجوك متشتتش  نقطه من النقط الثلاثه بناقش فيها مفهوم التكليف بالعباده فى المسيحيه ما بين الامر الالهى ولا محبه بدون الزام ؟؟ بس دخلنا بعد كده فى نقطة تشبيه القديسين او القساوسه ايا كان بالله جه الاخ مكرم قال لا احنا بنشبه بالناسوت مش جوهر اللاهوت دخلتونا بقى فى نقطه هل التجسد قائم ؟؟ ولا لا سيادتك قولت قائم اثبتلى انه قائم الموضوع مرتبط بنقطه التشبيه وهى احد النقاط الثلاثه


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> يا سيدى الفاضل هو النص محتاج انى افسره النص مفسر بعضه هو انا لما اكتب النص كامل باللون الاحمر واكتب السفر والاصحاح والاعداد وبعدين تحته مش لازم اقول انا جايب النص ليه ولا المشاركه احط فيها نص وخلاص واسيبها فاضيه انا مفسرتش بقول النص اهو والمسيح بيقول فيه انا مش جاى اهدم الناموس السابق مش النص بيقول كده بشكله الحرفى ؟؟
> اعمل انا ايه ؟؟




انا اقول ما تعمل
تعمل تنص عليه قوانين المنتدى, ان لا تفسر و لا تعلق على حرف واحد من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
هذه اخر مرة احذرك, المرة القادمة التي تعترض فيها و تعلق على هذه النقطة معناها انك تقول انا هنا لاعبث و لأشتت لا لأناقش و عليها نغلق الموضوع ولا نضيع وقتنا معك





> وبعدين سؤالى هو سؤالى متغيرش ده احنا لحد دلوقتى منقشناش غير نقطه واحده حتى مش عارفين نكملها انا مش فاهم فى ايه متناقشوا يا جماعه
> سؤالى هو سؤالى الاول ارجوك متشتتش نقطه من النقط الثلاثه بناقش فيها مفهوم التكليف بالعباده فى المسيحيه ما بين الامر الالهى ولا محبه بدون الزام ؟؟


 
ما تحترم نفسك يا اخ, من الذي يشتت و من الذي ينتقل من نقطة الى اخرى؟
قلنا للمرة الكذا, العبادة موجودة و لا احد ينكرها, لكننا نظر للعلاقة انها علاقة اب حنون بأبناء لا سيد بعبيد

فهمت ولا نعيد؟





> بس دخلنا بعد كده فى نقطة تشبيه القديسين او القساوسه ايا كان بالله جه الاخ مكرم قال لا احنا بنشبه بالناسوت مش جوهر اللاهوت دخلتونا بقى فى نقطه هل التجسد قائم ؟؟ ولا لا سيادتك قولت قائم اثبتلى انه قائم الموضوع مرتبط بنقطه التشبيه وهى احد النقاط الثلاثه


 
من دخل في تشبيه القديسين؟ الم تقفز انت الى هذه النقطة؟ الم تشتت سؤالك الاول و اجابتنا عليها بالخروج الى سؤال اخر؟

هذا الموضوع ليس لأثبات دوام التجسد ام لا, هذا الموضوع سألت فيه كم سؤال و اجبنا عليه

و الأن بعد ان اجبنا على اسألتك, حدد ما تريده في ردك القادم, و الا اكرمنا بسكوتك


----------



## baha-29 (30 يونيو 2008)

الاستاذ my rock السلام عليكم لعلك قرات مشاركتى الاخيرة وقد كانت حول البدا فى المناظرة
 فما هو راى حضرتك وكنت قد ذكرت لك فيها اننا الان على وشك الدخول فيها وعلينا ان نختار الموضوع فليتنا نتواصل ولك منى السلام


----------



## Basilius (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

*من الان *
*ان رايت اي تفسير شخصي لاي نص من الكتاب المقدس حتى و لو بسيط ساحذفة بدون سابق انذار *
*قوانين القسم موجودة و من يريد الحوار فليقراها *
*اي تفسير شخصي سيحذف *
*يا بالك الطويل يا روك *


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

baha-29 قال:


> الاستاذ My Rock السلام عليكم لعلك قرات مشاركتى الاخيرة وقد كانت حول البدا فى المناظرة
> فما هو راى حضرتك وكنت قد ذكرت لك فيها اننا الان على وشك الدخول فيها وعلينا ان نختار الموضوع فليتنا نتواصل ولك منى السلام


 

لا اله الا المسيح

يعني هي سايبة؟ لا نظام و لا دستور؟ لا احترام لقوانين الموقع الذي يستضيفكم؟
كيف احاور شخص لا يعرف النظام و لا يحترمه؟
اطرح موضوع منفصل مثل ما فعل الاخ و انا ساتابعك كما تابعته
لا داعي للنط في كل موضوع و تشتته و تذكر نفس الطلب, فطلبك وافقت عليه و لم يبقى الا ان تطرح موضوع منفصل لنتناقش يا اخي

كفاية تشتيت, كفاية كسر للقوانين الهي يهديكم!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر
+++ لماذا تضايقت سيادتك ، أرجوك أن تنتظر قليلاً وتقرأ ردودنا بهدوء ، قبل أن تعلِّق عليها ، لأنى أراك هذه المرة وقد رددت بسرعة ، قبلما تفحص إجاباتنا جيداً ، وذلك واضح فى عدة نقاط ، فسيادتك تسأل عن أشياء مردود عليها فى مداخلاتنا السابقة .
++++ فأرجو أن تنتظر قليلاً ، وتعيد القراءة المتأنية .
++++ ثم تحدد النقطة التى تريد أن تستكملها ، وماذا تريد أن تستعلم عنه فيها .
++++ لأنه لا يخفى عليك أن المواضيع كبيرة وعميقة ومبنية على بعضها البعض ، وسيادتك لن تعرف فى لحظة ما فاتك من سنين ، فصبراً ، لك ولنا .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++ الأخ الفاضل / بهاء 
+++ لماذا تتداخل -- دائماً -- فى غير السياق العام ، بطلب مناظرة الأخ ماى روك ؟؟؟
+++ إن كان لك سؤال ، فإسأله فى موضوع منفصل ، أو  قدِّم طلبك بالمناظرة فى موضوع منفصل .
++++ لأنها ثانى مرة ، أرى سيادتك تقفز داخل المواضيع ، من خارج سياقها ، لتطلب المناظرة ، وذلك شيئ غريب على شخص يطلب مناظرة  ، المفروض فيها وفيه ، المنطقية والعقلانية والتأنى والتفكير والتمحيص ، وليس خفة الحركة ، وإلاَّ فإن المتوقع لها ، أنها ستكون مراوغة ( مثل الكورة) وليس محاورة !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fadie (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

*اسمع ياض انت و هو*

*أى عبط أو هبل هيحصل هنا هنتعامل معاه , تحترم نفسك و متفسرش الكتاب بمزاجك تانى , مفهوم؟*


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

طيب بغض النظر عن كل ما فات 
اولا سبب نقل الموضوع هنا وكان هذا رأى الاستاذ ماى روك هو ان موضوعى سيأخذ مناقشات وليس سؤال واجابه فقط ولذلك اعتقد ليس معنى انى سألت وفى حد جاوب القضيه منتهيه فأنا بطلب رأى الاستاذ روك فى النصين اللى اوردتهم فى ردى على مسألة التكليف بالعباده وهما 

نص انجيل متى 5: 17-18     و نص سفر الخروج 20: 3-5

وبهذا نكون فى اطار النقطه الاولى وهى التكليف بالعباده ما بين الامر الالهى وان كانت محبه فقط
مع العلم انه حين يكون التعامل بين الله وعباده من منطلق الامر والنهى والخالق والعبد هذا لا يلغى ابدا ان تكون العباده بمحبه لله من قبل العباد ولا يلغى ابدا محبة الله لعباده الطائعيين لامره ونهيه....... ونرجىء نقطة التشبيه فيما بعد... منتظر تعليق ماى روك على النصوص


----------



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> الاستاذ روك فى النصين اللى اوردتهم فى ردى على مسألة التكليف بالعباده وهما
> 
> نص انجيل متى 5: 17-18 و نص سفر الخروج 20: 3-5
> 
> وبهذا نكون فى اطار النقطه الاولى وهى التكليف بالعباده ما بين الامر الالهى وان كانت محبه فقط


 
قلنا ان عبادة الله واجب و نحن ملزمون بها لا نقاش بذلك و لا احد ينكر ذلك

و بعدين؟


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*




my Rock قال:


> قلنا ان عبادة الله واجب و نحن ملزمون بها لا نقاش بذلك و لا احد ينكر ذلك
> 
> و بعدين؟


و أحب أن أؤكد كلام الزعيم بأدلة من الكتاب المقدس
سفر يشوع 24 : 14
[q-bible]14 فَالآنَ اخْشُوا الرَّبَّ وَاعْبُدُوهُ بِكَمَالٍ وَأَمَانَةٍ, وَانْزِعُوا الآلِهَةَ الَّذِينَ عَبَدَهُمْ آبَاؤُكُمْ فِي عَِبْرِ النَّهْرِ وَفِي مِصْرَ, وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ
[/q-bible]
صموئيل 1 12 : 20
[q-bible]«لاَ تَخَافُوا. إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ فَعَلْتُمْ كُلَّ هَذَا الشَّرِّ, وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَحِيدُوا عَنِ الرَّبِّ, بَلِ اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ [/q-bible]
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 30 :8
[Q-BIBLE] الآنَ لاَ تُصَلِّبُوا رِقَابَكُمْ كَآبَائِكُمْ بَلِ اخْضَعُوا لِلرَّبِّ وَادْخُلُوا مَقْدِسَهُ الَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَاعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ فَيَرْتَدَّ عَنْكُمْ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
و بعدين ؟


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

ردود جيده ونصوص جميله ايضا الذى وضعها صوت الرب وفيها امر الله بالعباده ....
طيب جميل هذا يختلف اختلافات طفيفه عن ردك يا استاذ ماى روك عن الردود الاولى حين قلت ان الله لا يحتاج الى العباده ..
وهنا يجب ان نفكر اذا وضعنا كل هذه النصوص الى جوار بعضها البعض كيف لنا ان نلتزم بكل ما فيها 
نلتزم بمحبة الرب لنا وتكريمه لنا كونه وصفنا فى النصوص بأننا ابنائه وهو ما اتفقنا انه وصف مجازى
ونلتزم فى نفس الوقت بالنصوص التى الزمنا الله فيها بالعباده ....

فحين اقول انت ابن الرب والله لا يحتاج للعباده لانه قد خلقنا لكى نكون ابناء وليس عبيد  نعم انا مستند الى نص ولكن اقول هذا فى حالة عدم وجود نص يلزم فعلا بالعباده..

وحين اخذ بالنص الاخر ايضا لا مانع ابدا ان اقول انت مفروض عليك الصلاه فالفرضيه لا تزيل كون الله يحب ولكن يحب من يحب عباده الطائعين لا العصاه ...

هكذا تكون اكثر موضوعيه من ان اقول انت ابن الله بالمعنى المجازى طبعا عشان محدش يفتكر انى اقصد المعنى التانى ... اقوله الله يحبك  (اوك الله يحبك كلام جيد ) وخلقك لكى تكون ابنه (هنا البنوه المجازيه جاء فيها نص ولكن هنا تفتح الباب معنويا للتراخى ) واحط كمان جنبهم ان الله لا يحتاج  للعباده (وننسى ان الله امر فى النص الاخر وحين اقول امر يعنى خالق ومخلوق )

فهنا معنويا الذى يسمع هذا الكلام اعتقد نفسه البشريه قد وجدت ما تشتهى ويتراخى وانتهت القضيه  فلهذا اذا قولت.... انت عبد لله ويجب الالتزام بما امر الله وما نهى عنه فان الله يحب عباده الطائعين ...


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my Rock قال:


> السؤال الثاني, قلنا ان العبادة لا احد ينكرها, لكننا نرى ان للخليقة اهداف اسمى من العبادة فقط, فالله لا يحتاج للعبادة, اضافة الى ان ليس الجميع يعبدون الله, فلو كان هدف الله الرئيسي من الخلق لم يتحقق, فلماذا خلقنا اصلاً؟




لذلك اريد الان تعريف واضح مباشر فى سطر واحد للتكليف بالعباده وفرضيتها و وضعها فى المسيحيه حتى لا تختلط الامور على القارىء ما بين هذا الرد الذى يقول فيه الاستاذ ماى روك ان العباده لا احد ينكرها والذى قلت فيه انها واجب فهناك فرق بين عدم الانكار واليات التطبيق فى التشريع وهذا فى ظل النصوص التاليه :-
سفر يشوع 24 : 14
صموئيل 1 12 : 20
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 30 :8
متى 5: 17-18

ولا مانع من تضمين نقطة المحبه فى التعريف مع شرطيتها على الطاعه وبالوضع الذى يتناسب مع كون البنوه مجازيه ......... وبعدها ننتقل الى نقطه اخرى ... سلامى للجميع


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> ردود جيده ونصوص جميله ايضا الذى وضعها صوت الرب وفيها امر الله بالعباده ....
> طيب جميل هذا يختلف اختلافات طفيفه عن ردك يا استاذ ماى روك عن الردود الاولى حين قلت ان الله لا يحتاج الى العباده ..
> وهنا يجب ان نفكر اذا وضعنا كل هذه النصوص الى جوار بعضها البعض كيف لنا ان نلتزم بكل ما فيها
> نلتزم بمحبة الرب لنا وتكريمه لنا كونه وصفنا فى النصوص بأننا ابنائه وهو ما اتفقنا انه وصف مجازى
> ونلتزم فى نفس الوقت بالنصوص التى الزمنا الله فيها بالعباده ....




حاجة الله الى العبادة شئ و واجبنا و ايماننا بعبادته شئ اخر
فالله غير محتاج لأي شئ, لا لنا و لا لعبادتنا فهو قدير و لا يحتاج الى شئ اخر

و هذا لا يُلغي واجبنا و أيماننا في عبادته, فحاجته ليست اصل عبادتنا, و قلنا ان الله لم يخلقنا لسبب العبادة فقط لانه لو كان خلقنا لذلك و هو مُحتاج لعباتنا لكانت حاجته ناقصة اذ نُصف الأرض لا تعبده

اذن حاجة الله التي لا نؤمن بها شئ و واجبنا بالعبادة شئ اخر, فلا تحاول ربط الأثنين بكلمات ركيكة لم ننطق بها






> فهنا معنويا الذى يسمع هذا الكلام اعتقد نفسه البشريه قد وجدت ما تشتهى ويتراخى وانتهت القضيه فلهذا اذا قولت.... انت عبد لله ويجب الالتزام بما امر الله وما نهى عنه فان الله يحب عباده الطائعين ...


 
يا أخي انت حتعلمنا كيف نلتزم عبادة الله؟ ما تحترم نفسك و تلتزم بالاداب
نحن لا نتلقى اوامر و لا منك و لا من على شاكلتك, فاياك ان تكرر هذا اللغو, اياك!


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my Rock قال:


> [/color][/size]
> 
> حاجة الله الى العبادة شئ و واجبنا و ايماننا بعبادته شئ اخر
> فالله غير محتاج لأي شئ, لا لنا و لا لعبادتنا فهو قدير و لا يحتاج الى شئ اخر
> ...



يا انا لا اعطيك اوامر ولا ليس لى ان اعطيك ولا انت تعطينى نحن نناقش....
الله هو الذى يأمرك وليس سواه بواقع النصوص التى جلبها الزميل صوت الرب  اما عن كونك تنظر لبعض الاشياء فى كلامى باستياء فانا لم اخرج عن الادب من الطبيعى انت تجد رأى مخالف والا لما كانت المناقشه ... 
وارجع ثانى للنقطه السابقه التى كانت قبل نشاركتك فكل ما قولته الان كان توضيح وليس مدرج فى النقاط ولكن جاء على اثر مشاركتك نرجع تانى لتعريف مباشر فى ظل النصوص المذكوره سابقا .... وسلامى للجميع


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

اعتذر عن دخول جزء من الرد ضمن الاقتباس لحدوث خطأ غير مقصود


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

طيب و بعدين؟


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my Rock قال:


> طيب و بعدين؟



مفيش بقول نرجع لنقطة التعريف اللى انا طلبته ...

عايز تعريف للتكليف بالعباده فى المسيحيه فى ظل النصوص دى:-

سفر يشوع 24 : 14
صموئيل 1 12 : 20
سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 30 :8
متى 5: 17-18

ولو عايزين تدرج منظور المحبه فى العباده ادرجه بما يتوافق على ما اتفقنا عليه ... ان البنوه بنوه مجازيه ...بمعنى ان لا اخذ بنص فى الكتاب واترك نص ناخد بكل النصوص وتبقى كل حاجه فى نصابها الصحيح ... فى انتظار التعريف الشامل لكل النصوص .... سلامى للجميع


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

يعني ايه عايز تعريف بتكليف العبادة؟
النصوص واضحة و لا تحتاج الى تعاريف و تعاليل المدارس الابتدائية


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my Rock قال:


> يعني ايه عايز تعريف بتكليف العبادة؟
> النصوص واضحة و لا تحتاج الى تعاريف و تعاليل المدارس الابتدائية



يعنى تعريف بتكليف العباده 
وتعبير المدارس الابتدائيه ده مينفعش لاننا بنتكلم فى عقائد وشرائع سماويه ...
ومفيش حاجه اسمها النصوص واضحه ... لان النص هو كتاب الله فيه تشريع تلزم التطبيق ويلزم لتطبيق التشريع من المؤمن ان يوضح له من هو اعلم منه 
اقوله الصلاه وضعها كذا يا فرض يا نافله سيبك من الكلام الكبير اللى اتكلمناه والمصطلحات المكلكعه وكل ده ..
فى النهايه فى شعب مسيحى مختلف فى التعليم والثقافه وفيه ناس بسطاء زى ما هو موجود فى اى فئه اخرى فى اى دين اخر فى فئات مختلفه اعمار مختلفه ثقفات مختلفه واحد دكتور و واحد معاه مؤهل متوسط و واحد لا يقرأ ولا يكتب الشعب ده فى النهايه عايز تعريف واضح اقولهوله انما اسيبه كده واقوله النصوص مفسره بعضها  مينفعش امال ليه الناس بتدرس بتدرس لهوت عندك ويبقى دكاتره فى اللهوت وكل المراكز العلميه دى وعندى بردو الناس بتدرس ازهر وما شابه واصول دين وكل ده فى النهايه عشان يقولوا لما يتسالو النصوص مفسره بعضها والتكليف بالعباده مش محتاج تعريفات ولا تعليلات بتاعة ابتدائى ....؟؟


----------



## Fadie (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*

*كلمة غلط كمان و هشوطك برة , واضح؟*


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



نصر الوعد الحق قال:


> يعنى تعريف بتكليف العباده
> وتعبير المدارس الابتدائيه ده مينفعش لاننا بنتكلم فى عقائد وشرائع سماويه ...
> ومفيش حاجه اسمها النصوص واضحه ... لان النص هو كتاب الله فيه تشريع تلزم التطبيق ويلزم لتطبيق التشريع من المؤمن ان يوضح له من هو اعلم منه
> اقوله الصلاه وضعها كذا يا فرض يا نافله سيبك من الكلام الكبير اللى اتكلمناه والمصطلحات المكلكعه وكل ده ..
> فى النهايه فى شعب مسيحى مختلف فى التعليم والثقافه وفيه ناس بسطاء زى ما هو موجود فى اى فئه اخرى فى اى دين اخر فى فئات مختلفه اعمار مختلفه ثقفات مختلفه واحد دكتور و واحد معاه مؤهل متوسط و واحد لا يقرأ ولا يكتب الشعب ده فى النهايه عايز تعريف واضح اقولهوله انما اسيبه كده واقوله النصوص مفسره بعضها مينفعش امال ليه الناس بتدرس بتدرس لهوت عندك ويبقى دكاتره فى اللهوت وكل المراكز العلميه دى وعندى بردو الناس بتدرس ازهر وما شابه واصول دين وكل ده فى النهايه عشان يقولوا لما يتسالو النصوص مفسره بعضها والتكليف بالعباده مش محتاج تعريفات ولا تعليلات بتاعة ابتدائى ....؟؟


 

انت مالك و مال الشعب المسيحي, حد عينك محامي عنهم حتى تطلب تعريف بأسمهم؟
بعدين ما تخافش على الشعب المسيحي, الشعب المسيحي ذكي و ليس غبي مثل الشعوب الأخرى المجاور له

الأن اعطيك الفرصة الأخيرة لتطرح ما عندك, و اتمنى ان لا يكون مكرراً لما جاء سابقاً لاننا انتهينا من كُل ما طُرح


----------



## نصر الوعد الحق (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: فى انتظارك ماى روك للمناقشه*



my rock قال:


> انت مالك و مال الشعب المسيحي, حد عينك محامي عنهم حتى تطلب تعريف بأسمهم؟
> بعدين ما تخافش على الشعب المسيحي, الشعب المسيحي ذكي و ليس غبي مثل الشعوب الأخرى المجاور له
> 
> الأن اعطيك الفرصة الأخيرة لتطرح ما عندك, و اتمنى ان لا يكون مكرراً لما جاء سابقاً لاننا انتهينا من كُل ما طُرح




اولا ليس عندى تعليق على اى كلام خارج السياق 
ثانيا انت قبلت المناقشه متجيش دلوقتى وتقول ملكش دعوه بالشعب المسيحى امال المنتدى ده معمول عشان يناقش عقيدة وشريعة  اى شعب ؟؟
ثالثا انا الذى اعطيك الفرصه الاخيره يا اخى لكى تعطينى وتعطى كل مسيحى تعريف محدد للعباده فى المسيحيه والا ساعتبر المناقشه انتهت لانك لم تقيم الحجه ؟؟
وبالنسبه للاخ المشرف بيقول كلمه غلط تانى وهاطردك بره بقوله تقدر تطردنى فعلا بس انا مغلتطش بس بردو تقدر تطردنى  بس على الاقل هانطرد ومحدش قادر يجاوب على السؤال ....

سلامى للجميع وهذه اخر مره هاطلب فيها تعريف للعباده فى المسيحيه ان لم يعطنى التعريف الاستاذ روك فأعتبر المناقشه انتهت لان انتم اللى بتراوغوا مش انا .... سلامى للجميع


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2008)

لست انت من يحدد مسار الحوار و لست انت من يعطي الفرص الأخيرة
تعريف العبادة موجود في نفس النصوص التي وضعتها, فأن كنت لا تفهم النصوص و لا تريد التمعن في معناها فهذه مشكلتك

اضافة الى ان العبادة هي الأفعال و التصرفات التي يفعلها الشخص بصورة تنسجم مع شريعة الله و كلمته

قليت ادبك كثيراً بالموضوع و نحن لا نحبذ الحوار مع قليلي الأدب امثالك, لذلك انت غير مرحب بك بالمنتدى على الاطلاق, و اذا فكرت في تكرار اسلوبك الواطي في مواضيع اخرى, فسيكون عقابك الطرد

أغلق الموضوع لأن اسألتك السخيفة ابتعدت كل البعد عن الأسئلة الأولى التي تمت الاجابة عليها مُسبقاً

يُغلق


----------

